# Lugaru’s lazy buffalo chicken wontons!



## Lugaru (Jan 26, 2005)

1 boneless chicken breast diced very finely. 
1 tsp black bean paste
About a ¼ stick of butter
¼  to ½ pound crumbled bleu cheese or gorgonzola (depends on taste and availability)
Whole buncha thawed wonton wrappers
3 to 4 tsp franks or texas pete (which I use)
Feel free to adjust: I never measure so these are approximations. I also usually use half a breast to make wontons for 3 people but I doubled every thing for this. 

Options: the first time I did it I used half a tooth of garlic finely diced and fried with the chicken. A dash of garlic powder might also work nicely but its strong without either of these. 

1) Finely dice the chicken into little pieces. If you want to turn it into ground meat in the food processor I don’t see how it could hurt either. 

2) Heat up the butter till it starts to froth and then reduce the heat (you don’t want it to burn!) adding the chicken. Stir until it starts to get a little bit of color on the outside (since it’s butter you cant brown it too much but make sure it’s well done!). Then stir in the black bean paste and hot sauce. You should end up with something that looks like small bits of chicken in a dark barbacue sauce that is very spicy and slightly sweet. Adjust with more sauce, salt or whatever you want to add. 

3) Lower the heat more or turn it off and add the cheese, stir till it softens and melts a bit making a gooey, tempting mess. Taste but don’t eat, you need some for the wontons!

4) Put a small dab in the middle of a square wonton sheet (1.5 by 1.5 inches I think I use) and don’t use too much, a little bit has lots of flavor and you need lots of extra room to wrap it properly. Personally I put the dab in the middle and fold all corners making a rosebud like wonton but it’s up to each person. 

5) Put all the wontons on a cookie sheet, give it a blast of cooking spray and put them into a pre-heated (400) for about 10 to 12 minutes. After this they should be nicely crispy but don’t pop it in your mouth until they cool off! They contain a molten mess of hot sauce and cheese!

Ps if you don’t have black bean paste a little brown sugar, corn starch and ketchup MIGHT act as a substitute to thicken the mix and give it a little sweetness. Probably just needs a squirt of each, very little.


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks, Lugaru!  These sound wonderful.

With your wontons and Bucky's dip, I could be in buffalo chicken heaven!


----------

